# Bow Hunting



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

I haven't bow hunted since 2004 and didn't do a whole when I bow hunted. I did kill 3 small bucks the first year. Anyway my bow has been sitting up since, I'm sure it will need to be restrung, new arrows, and etc........while in Mikes today I started looking at the crossbows, should I spend the money on my bow or get a crossbow?
Mi


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Personally, and this is just my opinion. If you want to bow hunt then get your bow fixed. Hunting with a crossbow is not bowhunting. I realize this will maybe get more people in the wood's to hunt, but I just don't agree with turning bow season into crossbow season. There were provision's in the law that allowed people that could not physically pull a bow to get a letter from a dr. and get a crossbow permit for bow season. I think it will just be another excuse for people to buy a crossbow 2 week's before the season, shoot it 3 time's and go out and lose animal's. Again, this is just an old *******'s opinion.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

imkilroy said:


> Personally, and this is just my opinion. If you want to bow hunt then get your bow fixed. Hunting with a crossbow is not bowhunting. I realize this will maybe get more people in the wood's to hunt, but I just don't agree with turning bow season into crossbow season. There were provision's in the law that allowed people that could not physically pull a bow to get a letter from a dr. and get a crossbow permit for bow season. I think it will just be another excuse for people to buy a crossbow 2 week's before the season, shoot it 3 time's and go out and lose animal's. Again, this is just an old *******'s opinion.


100% TOTALLY AGREE... but somebody's probably gonna bust you out on it and tell you that thing you shoot with all those pulleys is not a bow either


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

*Bow question*

In my humble opinion, the satisfaction of taking a deer with a crossbow as compared to a compound bow is much like the comparison between a compound bow vs a rifle.
The ethical harvest of a deer with my compound bow leaves me with a sense of much greater accomplishment.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Agree with what was stated above...If you want to bow hunt use a bow, I use mine all season.

Otherwise get a crossbow


----------



## coachmo32 (Dec 12, 2008)

imkilroy said:


> Personally, and this is just my opinion. If you want to bow hunt then get your bow fixed. Hunting with a crossbow is not bowhunting. I realize this will maybe get more people in the wood's to hunt, but I just don't agree with turning bow season into crossbow season. There were provision's in the law that allowed people that could not physically pull a bow to get a letter from a dr. and get a crossbow permit for bow season. I think it will just be another excuse for people to buy a crossbow 2 week's before the season, shoot it 3 time's and go out and lose animal's. Again, this is just an old *******'s opinion.


 AMEN!:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Just about anyone can take a deer with a crossbow if its close enough.
Just point and click.

Compound or recurve is a whole nother issue since you gotta have much more skill.

Its a regular bow for me, thank you. The satisfaction is awsome to take any deer with a compound or recurve.


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

I have no problem with a crossbow being used by anyone who is not able to use a compound it gives them an oppurtunity to be in the woods with true hunters BOW HUNTERS


----------



## beulahboy (Oct 4, 2007)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I haven't bow hunted since 2004 and didn't do a whole when I bow hunted. I did kill 3 small bucks the first year. Anyway my bow has been sitting up since, I'm sure it will need to be restrung, new arrows, and etc........while in Mikes today I started looking at the crossbows, should I spend the money on my bow or get a crossbow?
> Mi


Every one has his own opinion, here's mine; spend the bucks to get your bow back in good shape, then if you are real curious, buy a USED cross bow and practice with it and see if you like it enough to use it also. If you aren't satisfied, you can always sell it. Not every one has the same opinion , that's why there are so many Chevy, Ford and Dodge's on the road.


----------



## kmw (Apr 10, 2010)

Hunting should be about software (skills) not hardware. Bows, guns crossbows,spears, etc. are just tools. just my thoughts....ken


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

I'd like to weigh in on this one. A few seasons ago I debated between purchasing a Matthews Bow or a Parker Crossbow. A few friends had various models of the Matthews bows and I have to say, it didn't take me 30 minutes and I was drilling that glendale buck as good as they were whether from flat ground or the ladder stand we put up to simulate a realistic shot. Shoot, I think the bigger advantage is whether you have a rangefinder or not. lol Misjudging distance will kill either method's ability to deliver a vital shot more than the technology of the weapon or types of sites. Bc with either, once they are sighted in, it's all distance and knowing how the flight of the projectile will be over that distance.

I've shot crude bows, one string, no pulleys and that's a challenge, but these compound bows? No different than a crossbow in my opinion. It's like arguing that it's harder to kill a deer with a .308 than a 7mm mag when either are plenty and it all comes down to shot placement anyway.

So how did I make my decision? I looked at the majority of my hunting spots. Many times I take my young son who was 5 at the time so that means shooting houses. Hard to draw a bow in one of those. So i went with the cross bow by Parker with Spitfire broad heads. 

I shot every day after work for 4 months at every distance out to 80 yards even though I knew I'd never shoot that far on a game animal. Anyway, shooting a cross bow you still have to judge distance, wind and accuracy is key, just like a bow so it's not just point and shoot. If you think it is, you'll miss and wound quite a few. I can say, I've shot 2 times so far killing both bucks. My best so far is this bad boy taken out at 48 yards...









In my opinion, WE as fellow hunters have enough enemies threatening our hunting options and whether a deer dies by bow, crossbow, gun etc does it matter enough to divide our efforts? Not in my opinion. 

So my two cents? Do what works best for you and don't care about what others think bc you are hunting for YOU. The same people who may look down upon me for using a crossbow probably are hunting over corn which we can't do here. But I don't give my family grief when they nail one vs. when I nail one without bait as I know all that matters is it makes them happy and we both will fight for the other to hunt as they wish however they wish. Better to do it that way than let the "antis" kill our ability to hunt with anything.

Just my opinion and no disrespect to others in previous posts.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

billrv said:


> I have no problem with a crossbow being used by anyone who is not able to use a compound it gives them an oppurtunity to be in the woods with true hunters BOW HUNTERS


I have to agree with this statement 100%.....BUT, otherwise a Crossbow is not the same as a Compound or a Recurve. A crossbow can be accurately fired from almost any position due to the fact that its already drawn....Leave it un-cocked untill the game is within range then we are a little closer!!!!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

No different than a crossbow...Hmmm...really, So you have to draw, hold and release while the deer is in range....I've never seen a crossbow like that, where do I get one?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I to will agree with Ruger7mmmag - but only about 80%. Hittiin' the target in practice with a bow is the easy part, I bet that Glendale buck didnt take off when he saw you stand up or draw back! I also have found that before I actually shoot, I have to come to full draw remembering my anchor point, remember to line up my peep & the correct pin, move the bow into position to line up the peep, pin, deer, and make a clean release while trying to deal with a runaway heart beat and two knees shaking like a sewing machine all while in somewhat of a strain and in the limited time frame of about 10 seconds.... Hmmmmm - actually - now that I think about it - I don't care what any of yall choose to shoot, I just can't wait for opening day!!!


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

agree 100% with imkilroy!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a never ending debate that will never end similar to coke/pepsi. THe same nerves you describe are present when shooting a crossbow. You have to aim them as well. As far as moving a crossbow, shoot, it's not invisible! ha ha and the deer are just as tight on you, still have to deal with wind, distance etc. They don't aim themselves and you have to be steady just as steady horizontally as you do with a bow vertically. Plus, ever stand up in a ladder stand and have to hold a crossbow for a long time waiting for that deer to finally give you the shot you need? It's not exactly light nor a piece of cake. Plus, ever shot at a deer in the woods with a crossbow? When that bolt releases it sounds like someone breaking a baseball bat vs. these bows which are whisper quiet. 

If you miss with a crossbow, there's no second chances like I've heard with buddies who've missed with their bows only to nail em with the second shot.

I don't know, I'm not one to attack or look down on others. Before I did either, I never disparaged the compound guys for all the gear vs. the traditionalist who made their own bows and arrows. Same way I don't look down on folks who get to use 100lb corn feeders sitting on a lush food plot while I can't. If we all wanted to be "true hunters", we'd make all our own equipment and eliminate the scent suits, deer scent bombs, digital range finders, feeders, year round feeding programs, food plots you could go grocery shopping on etc. The indians had none of these things and often hunted also FROM THE GROUND in most cases.

Even if I hunted in this manner, at the end of the day all that matters is we get a chance to kill a deer/hog and hopefully have some good times with our family along the way while keeping the opportunity alive for future generations to even have a chance to have a choice how they want to enjoy their time in the woods.


----------



## BOGIA (Oct 7, 2007)

'most people will be sitting in shooting houses so called "bow hunting" with a crossbow.it aint the same any argument you want yo throw at it.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

That's only when I take my now 7 year old Bogia. If I only had a compound bow, I'd have to leave him at home as he's not able to sit in my climber with me or my ladder stand where I shot the buck above. Fact is, all the deer I've killed so far have been from a single, small ladder stand including the one above.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

To say, comparing a bow to a crossbow is like comparing a .308 to a 7mm is ridiculous. A crossbow has a barrel(basically), a scope, a safety, it stays cocked rather than drawing it, and you hold it like a gun. Its a gun that shoots arrows! Not a bow at all. If you're wanting to bowhunt, by a bow! Don't disrespect the sport of bowhunting by hunting with a gun, unless you legitimately can't draw a bow.


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Compound, recurve, crossbow; lever-action, magnum bolt-action, handgun...I've hunted with everything but a spear and I've never had to hang my head while grilling venison for my family because of what I shot it with. Choose what works for you and your situation and HUNT! My wife uses a crossbow now because of a bad shoulder and she wishes she could go back to her Browning compound, the crossbow is just too bulky in the treestand. But, the point is, she's still hunting!

As far as other hunter's opinions, remember the old saying "Opinions are like rear-ends, everyone has one and most are full of crap!"


----------



## billrv (Jan 8, 2008)

To put yourself in the position to make the proper shot with a bow is where the skill is, a crossbow is just like a rifle lift aim, usually through a scope and shoot again if that is all you are physically able to shoot during archery season Welcome and Good Luck if not experience the satisfaction of being a Bow Hunter


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

.....of course I have no issue with the crossbow during gun season, heres a pic from gun season of a guest at our club (Roy Jones Jr) with a nice Doe.


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

That's cool Try. Ever seen that video of the deer boxing that one hunter bc of the scent he's wearing? Would've been interesting had that been your guest! 

Just curious, and this is not directed at you Try, just figured one post for everything would be best. Why do folks have a problem with what other people are using if it gets more hunters into the woods? I don't know about you guys, but finding members to pay dues isn't going to be getting any easier and if we don't grow, the money from our licenses etc. goes down meaning it hurts all of us. 

Before I had a crossbow, I had no problem with folks hunting archery season on our property even though I had to wait a full month or so before i could with my rifle. Same thing before I owned a muzzle loader. Same could be said about the youth gun hunt they have here in Alabama right before gun season opens. My kids aren't old enough to shoot a deer yet, but does that mean others shouldn't be able to?

Here in Alabama it's 3 bucks for the season. Does it really matter how or when they are killed by someone?

If it's about "stealing your buck", that's more to do with working out hunting areas bc you'd have the same problem if they had the same bow as you.

Is it about the deer or is it about your feelings? Bc I've seen a ton of deer die that "got away" despite great blood by tournament level bowhunters that wouldn't have taken a step had they been shot during gun season from that distance.

I've frequented many bow hunting forums and see the recurve/traditionalist guys who think hunting with a compound nowadays is an absolute farce. Look at little kids nowadays being able to pull back and hold bows that shoot 300fps! So how much of a challenge is it really?

All the fighting is counter productive for the sport. I just hope people realize that before it's too late. I'd rather my son hunt with grenades than not be able to hunt at all and be stuck on his wii or PS3 for hours on end or whatever the other kids want to do to keep from being bored which usually isn't good.

I know one thing, having those extra guys in the woods so we have more property, better food plots and help dragging out a 185lb buck sure outweighs any perceived satisfaction that I killed my deer better than you did. A dead deer is a dead deer now matter how it gets that way.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have a problem with any legal weapon a hunter chooses to use...I personally choose to use my bow most of the time. The original question here was get my bow fixed or get a crossbow...I think the summarized answers were if you want to bowhunt get your bow fixed....I don't see this as argumentative nor is it bashing weapon choice.

What I don't understand is why a perfectly healthy individual would want to use a crossbow during archery season...if it's about getting people in the woods, why can't these healthy individuals get a bow and hunt...nothing whatsoever is stopping them...


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

My position is do whatever makes you happy and what kind of hunting spots do you have and whose going with you? 

I'm perfectly healthy, used to play some serious baseball so to me pulling back and holding a bow, especially these new ones is no big deal. I've killed a number of deer/hogs hunting on the ground inside of 40 yards with my rifle so being "stealth" with a bow from an elevated position isn't a challenge compared to being eye level with game and having to raise up a rifle. As long as you know how to be smooth, slow and not break profile it's all the same. Holding a bow drawn used to be tough, not any more. Those who have a tough time doing it would have a tough time holding a 7lb xbow on target for the same period as well.

So for me it came down to options. My son was 4 when I was faced with this decision and now he's just turned 7. I would rather have something he could go with me using. If you have ever hunted with a young one, you're relegated to shooting houses quite a bit. By having a crossbow, it gave me the chance for him to come with me during archery season as I could "fit it" through the shooting house window and could shoot sitting down. Hard to shoot a bow in a seated position in a "shallow" shooting house. 

Having shot both, I can tell you, they are each "fun" in their own way and either one is easily mastered if you have any sort of hand eye coordination with the equipment out there these days.

Plus where do you hunt? In Florida, I think you only get a small window of a season outside of gun season where a bow gives you more days in the woods. In Alabama, xbows are good for all of archery season. 

Outside of hunting, I've had a blast with this cross bow and the perfomance has been great. I have yet to lose a deer and if you are target practicing, I've shot mine accurately out to 80 yards. Now you'd never shoot a deer this far, not because it couldn't kill it (sent a bolt through the fence at that distance); but they are so loud they'll dodge it at that distance. 

To tell you the truth Bob, most of the guys I hunt with own both and all were deadly bow hunters so it's just like owning a 7mm mag, .30-.30, pistol, shotgun etc. Just a different tool to do the same thing and each has it's advantages. 

If you think that just by using a crossbow hunting deer will get "easier", you are going to be in for a rude awakening. You still have to get close, control your scent, set up on them properly, be calm, get on target, wait for a shot, judge the distance accurately and execute. 

A person is either a good "shooter" or not. Being a bad bow hunter and buying a crossbow isn't going to make you into an instantly good hunter. 

Go to a Basspro Shops and shoot you a few and see if you like it. That's my suggestion.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Man I think it's great you take your kids out, no better place in the world to spend time with them! Here's some pics of mine from a Benefit for Kids (http://www.b4k.org/shoot1999.htm) event back in 99 and a more recent hunt in South Dakota....


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Like I said, as long as it's legal use it...but if you want to bowhunt get a bow 

If you want a crossbow so your kids can use it great! There are some good advantages for a crossbow...don't have to draw it, can be propped on a shooting rail and shot like a rifle...etc...I have no problems whatsoever.

I've done my share of chasing hogs on the ground...some great fun there!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Great pics and nice hog. 

I strongly advocate getting girls involved in hunting. I will start taking mine when she's old enough. Guys are less likely to treat a girl badly if they know she can gut them!


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Ruger7mmmag said:


> Guys are less likely to treat a girl badly if they know she can gut them!


Couldn't agree more...


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for playing "nice" ....sure woulda thought somebody would be mad and callin' names on this topic by now (still may happen) I agree with Bob - no problem with a legal weapon that you enjoy - it's your choice - if you choose the crossbow I do believe that you have the better, easier weapon (they were invented to replace the bow as a weapon of war that required very little training & practice as compared to the bow) What would your opinion be if they came out with a heat seeking laser gun season, where you just aim in the general direction and the technology does the rest? not likely to happen any time soon but my point is that easier is not always better. Challenge yourself - and your kids! If it's too easy they might get bored. As for more people in the woods, not a real big fan of that, but do like it when the lease is paid. Original post was a "what do you think" question and he got plenty of that.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Well, I certainly can agree on one thing. Everyone has their own opinion from Pro to Con on this issue. 
So Here's mine....
Think about it. What is a Crossbow Bow? It's basically a Compound Bow, mounted on a gun stock. Right?
So what's the problem? 

A Compound Bow has up to 80% let off. Something a child could hold for quit awhile, without releasing. A crossbow takes longer to "load" and with more movement than a regular Bow. Plus it's more cumbersome, and heavier than a reg. Bow.

The Thrill of even seeing a deer or whatever you're hunting, should be no different, whether you are hunting with a Rifle, Shotgun, Pistol, Comp. Bow, or a Crossbow.

And If you're not getting this "Thrill", then maybe it's time to hang up hunting. Maybe take up Bungie jumping or Sky diving. 

I for one, use a crossbow. I've got a handicap permit. I enjoyed hunting with my bow, but my limits became strained to the point I had to give it up. I was thankful that Fl. allows the Handicap to use crossbows during Bow Season. 
But there is also regular Crossbow Seasons, and can also be used during regular Gun Season.

So, for All you with the "You're Not Really Bow Hunting if you use a Crossbow" attitude. Go get yourself a Regular Bow w/o all the pulley's and cables, and you can call yourself a Bow Hunter, and I will too.:yes:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I too am glad FL allows handicap with cross bow during reg. bow, I know several great hunters who are older now and take advantage of this... sorry if my comments sounded disrespectful


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

None Taken here!!!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Try, you are right about the invention of the crossbow, but it was making the jump from a RECURVE to a crossbow that made it easier skipping what is now the modern day bow. Making that jump? Yeah, there's a big difference between a traditional bow, no pulleys, no let off, no sights etc and a crossbow. Not so much with these new compounds where it's night and day from a recurve as well. 

No need to thank me for not getting "nasty". We're all on the same team. 

If they did come out with that, I wouldn't use one, but I wouldn't care if someone else did. They can still only shoot 3 bucks legally so I wouldn't care.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Ruger 7 ... your too easy goin' - need you in my club - come on down to FL - no limit here
click on the link below
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f48/new-members-needed-excellent-hunting-close-home-87705/


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Very nice looking club you have there. I'm already in a club myself in Atmore I've been hunting going on year 6 now. In fact, they cashed my check on Monday! That buck above i posted was on the piece I'm telling you about. Only 65 miles from my front door. Before I was in this lease though, I did hunt in the WMA in Perdido. Used to hunt on the AL side where we weren't allowed feeders and I could hear TONS of feeders going off just across the river right after sun up and just before sunset. What was funny is that just the sound of those suckers going off would get our deer to stand up and cross us on the way to get ready to swim the creek to head over. Here we were only yards apart and the laws were so different.


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Some folks look at crossbows as closer to a bow (string & bolt) others look at them as closer to a gun (pre-loaded, scope, rifle stock, can use a gun rest to shoot)....me, I'm in the closer to a gun crowd...mainly because you don't draw while the animal is in range and you can use a rest....do I care if they're used...not really, it's all about what the individual likes or wants. 

Like I said before, I just don't understand why a healthy someone who hunts during gun season, wants to hunt during archery season, won't get a bow but would get a crossbow....or even worse lie about their health to get a crossbow permit...

Hard to see in this picture, but that stick I'm holding is an osage self bow...fun to shoot for sure 

I say...Shoot what you want and have fun doing it!


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

10-4 Ruger
I give up on you & the crossbow but
sounds like Bob is still try'n to convert you away from the dark side!


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

You hit the nail on the head Bob. Having shot both I tend to stick with the closer to a bow crowd bc the factors of what it takes to kill the deer are all the same. Arrows/Bolts are pretty much the same, just difference in length. Same or similar broadheads, pulleys, need to be accurate judging distance/wind/shot angle. Must wait on both for the animal to look away to get on target. Effective kill distances are the same. For quick, clean kills, they both take practice.

Hard to make out much about the bow, but it reminds me of the ones we used to shoot at summer camp. I also had a simple bow when i was a kid. All it had was a grip, no sights nothing. That's where skill comes into play in my opinion. 

Just curious Bob, do you hunt over corn?


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> 10-4 Ruger
> I give up on you & the crossbow but
> sounds like Bob is still try'n to convert you away from the dark side!


No problem! lol Like I said, I really was torn between the two when i was doing my research and had 3 friends who were all intense bow hunters. One had a Matthews Switchback, the others can't remember. All I remember was we had em all here in our backyard shooting the glendale buck and quickly I was lethal with all 3. After I got my crossbow and practiced for weeks, we had a test. 

At distances each person's "pins/sights" were "known"; any of us could take the other's weapon and make a great "kill shot". Even split some arrows/bolts. However, when we moved the back back, 40, 50, 60, 70 and then 80 yards (as far as my back yard would allow); then no one could put an arrow/bolt into the kill space consistently with the other guys weapon. Before hand, they thought switching would be automatic bc I have three red dots. However, after 30 yards, the drop on a bolt is pretty severe, much worse than an arrow. It took them just as many shots as it took me to "get on target".

Needless to say, we lost a number of arrows that afternoon.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

HaHa - I'm waitin' to see if Bob "hunts over corn" before I make any more comments


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

It's all good! 

Try'n Hard - my club is next to yours, one of the deer you have on camera looks pretty close to one I had on camera early....he's my profile picture (Stuck him in February)

Depends on where...Florida yes and no....Ohio no & it's legal...Alabama it's illegal


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep a lot of folks think the range on a crossbow is more than a bow...education is the key


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

It would appear so & they look very simular, maybe even related.... but as you can see below I got mine in Feb also.
as to the corn question.....
I never hunt over corn but have been known to hunt about twenty yards from it! Please let's don't get that debate started


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Yep, someone told me they thought you had killed that one...nice


----------



## Ruger7mmmag (Jun 3, 2011)

lol Try. 

Hunting over bait/corn vs. not hunting over bait/corn to me is more of a difference maker than crossbow/bow. I'd go so far as to say, hunting without bait/corn with a crossbow is harder than hunting over bait/corn with a bow. How so? Remember, i have family with a lease north of Panama City off of highway 77 and hwy 20 I hunt when we're back during the holidays like Thanksgiving and Christmas. Plus, I grew up hunting in Florida and now have about the same amount of time in now in Alabama so I've corned with the best of them. If 100lbs wasn't out on my spot when I hunted in FL, I felt like I was starving them out!

In my experience, it's more like target practice over a feeder as the deer are much less jumpy and worried about the corn than hunters. I've made mistakes/sounds 40 yards from a feeder that would've had those deer GONE in Alabama or "alert and looking" for long periods of time Vs. looking up briefly and then getting right back to the corn. 

However, I'm just as happy with the deer I've shot over there as the ones I've shot over here. 

And Bob, on your comment about distance on an xbow vs. bow, you're right. Not too mention the bow has another advantage on longer shots (SOUND)! If a bow and crossbow both shoot 320fps, the bow has a significant advantage the further the shot. I've seen my buddy miss and get another one off at a deer before with his bow. NOT EVEN POSSIBLE with a crossbow. When those things go off, deer bolt bc it sounds like a gun in the quiet settings of the woods. 

Those are some nice deer in the pics above for sure.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

He has a friend that we named "Leroy" that we believe survived the season (below), we had a good year but I'm afraid the dry spring & summer is going to prevent two good ones in a row


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

I won't disagree with you completely, but I will say my experience with feeders isn't quite what yours was/is  especially later in the season (After Thanksgiving)....I enjoy it all, and have had pretty good success either way...corn, food sources, water, travel routes, calling (knock on wood)


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Yeah - something about that corn feeder goin' off puts em in a trance and they just stand up and walk towards it... easy pickins


----------



## PanhandleBob (Mar 16, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> Yeah - something about that corn feeder goin' off puts em in a trance and they just stand up and walk towards it... easy pickins


That's what I hear 

Hope you get a crack at Leroy!

This one is on my list for next year...We had a very good year for mature bucks, but you're right I don't like all this dry stuff!


----------

